# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Хорошо, но всё же жаль...

## tondoff

Шлейф аромата-дурмана духов,
Плавно-бодрое движение бёдрами.
Сколько же ей посвятили стихов?--
Цветы дарили,наверное,вёдрами.

У меня денег нет и на розу,
Но за такой мадам не пойти я не смог
Жаль стихов не пишу--только прозу.
И всё же решился : заведу диалог.

--Рад приветствовать Вас,красавица!
  Клянусь : Вы королевчатей всех королев!
--Послушай,хорош дурью маяться!
  Ты же зайка-ушастик,а мне нужен лев."

Потом сказала : "Ладно,красавчик,
Подарю тебе три часа драгоценных.
С балкона плевать,что ты не мачо
И на меня растут быстро цены."

...Она возлежала  довольная,
А я одевался счастливый весь очень.
Эх,хороша жизнь моя вольная!
...Жаль,что брак с женой оказался непрочен.

11.04.17г.
© Copyright: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], 2017
Свидетельство о публикации №117041103100

----------

